# So who has gotten a turkey this year?



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

You guys got a pretty early season for being that far north. Or is it divided into sections?

I can't wait to get out this year. It opens April 20th here, but I won't get out until the first weekend.


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

In Nebraska season started March 25 and I got a archery bird for the first time with stick and string. Awesome experience and good luck guys!


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Rory/MO said:


> You guys got a pretty early season for being that far north. Or is it divided into sections?
> 
> I can't wait to get out this year. It opens April 20th here, but I won't get out until the first weekend.


Here in iowa, our archery season started the 13th. But that was a monday (which i think is ******ed) so i cant wait to get out this weekend... may have to wait till next weekend tho


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I have gotten one, I posted a thread on the one I got, first turkey ever! Our turkey hunting season opened March 21st this year.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

i shot a jake this year with my shotgun.


----------



## Jennings1993 (Apr 23, 2008)

Got a 22lb gobbler at 20yds. Stalked him and another gobbler until I was about 30 yards away and then I called him in.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

season doesnt open here in NY until May 1st


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Rory/MO said:


> You guys got a pretty early season for being that far north. Or is it divided into sections?
> 
> I can't wait to get out this year. It opens April 20th here, but I won't get out until the first weekend.



Update: killed a 2 year old this morning. 19 pounds 15 ounces, 10" beard, haven't measured the spurs yet. It was with a gun. I'll be using bow only the next couple weekends.


----------



## MichiganMan10 (Apr 7, 2009)

I haven't yet but my dad did. It was 18 pounds but the amazing part was(and this is the truth no lying so dont jump all over me) the thing had 5 beards and we live in michigan so thats pretty sweet. congrats to all who got a bird tomorrow is my last day so hopefully i connect with a tom.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

i looked on google the other day and saw a turkey that had 5 beards.


----------



## jtascone (Feb 27, 2007)

My son passed on 2 Jakes this morning. He got a jake last year and said he will only shoot a big one this year. We got some awesome video footage of them though, along with some hens fighting at about 25 yards from the blind.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Haven't been out yet for turkey but I'm going to next month I think.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I got another turkey this weekend, on Saturday morning. Since I had shot a turkey previously during turkey season, it was my dad's turn. Some of our buddies knew an area where a nice gobbler was roosting and one of our buddies and my dad sat at one end of the field where the turkey mostly flys down to in the morning, and me and another one of our buddies sat close around the other end so if it came our way, I would shoot him. at about 6:35 or so the gobbler flew down into the field and they had a she mobile and a b-mobile and they were calling, we had a pretty bow and a couple of hen decoys and we weren't calling. The gobbler couldn't see their decoys and he was strutting around some hens, then he saw our pretty boy decoy and the hen decoys and he ran towards our decoys ( during all of this my dad and the guy with him couldn't see any of it because they were a little bit low). he came about 15 yards and was still slightly running, kind of a jog, and once he came by where I had my gun, my buddy was calling him trying to get him to stop so I could shoot, but I decided to just shoot him before he stopped, so I shot him and he died and his nerves were kicking in and he was flopping every where for about halk a minute. My dad later told me that when he heard the shot he said to himself, " man that bow done got him another gobbler!" I was glad I got another gobbler, but was a little dissapointed because I wanted my dad to get him. The turkey has a 11 in. beard and 1 and 1/8 in. spurs, 20 lbs. he was slightly smaller than my other gobbler because his beard just about made it 11in. and his spurs were 1/8 of and in shorter than my other gobbler, which are 1 and 1/4 in. on my other gobbler, but anyway, he's a nice one!


----------



## hoytarchery7 (Apr 28, 2009)

ive gone out twice now this year and have not called any in but yet while im riding around on the trails i see one almost every time.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Ignition- way to go bud! Great longbeard!


----------



## turkey track (Apr 14, 2008)

my second turkey ever !!! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

went out one morn and they wouldent come out of the treeline and it started to snow so we went back to the cabin and we stayed there till the snow was slowing and we set out and sadly cheated and went to a blind and they came running up behind us there were 5 hens 3 jakes and a tom beard was 9 inches and we didnt measure the toes. this was an afternoon bird around 5pm it can be done !!! 
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## wideerhunter94 (Feb 1, 2009)

i shot a jake this past weekend with my shotgun


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Rory/MO said:


> Ignition- way to go bud! Great longbeard!


Thanks, thats my second turkey and I shot him less than a month apart from my other gobbler.


----------



## HuntinChic (Feb 22, 2009)

I shot a jake last night with a shotgun!


----------



## Western Okie (Feb 26, 2009)

*Western oklahoma bird*

Son got this one.. Tried with a bow saturday morning and couldnt ever get him in close enough. Woke up sunday morning wind was howling and decided to take shotgun. Got down in a creek and hit the mouth call a couple of times and he came in 15 yards from us. Wish we would have taken the bow but that just how it goes. Double beards one was 9.5 and other was 9 1/4. Spurs were 1 1/4...


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Very nice bird Okie.. Congrats to your son!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Congrats on the birds Okie and Ignition Kid. I hope to find a place to hunt later this spring.


----------



## 00BS (May 1, 2009)

i got a bird 2 saturdays ago 19.3 pounds , 10 inch beard , 1 inch spur , but with a shotgun


----------



## 00BS (May 1, 2009)

hmmm


----------



## 00BS (May 1, 2009)

ha im new had to get 5 post to post pics


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice bird 00bs.


----------



## 8pt~bowhunter (Mar 15, 2008)

*This years turkey season...*

April 26 Turkey










April 25th Turkey










April 11th









March 22









Not bad for my first year turkey hunting...
:RockOn::RockOn::RockOn::RockOn:


----------



## 5-Yard Pin (Apr 15, 2009)

how did you git to kill 4 turkeys?:mg::mg::mg::mg::mg:


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

5-Yard Pin said:


> how did you git to kill 4 turkeys?:mg::mg::mg::mg::mg:


wow +2??? :mg:


----------



## 8pt~bowhunter (Mar 15, 2008)

It was actually very simple. You aim the shotgun at the turkeys head and bam! Dead Turkey! :darkbeer:


----------



## Noah2016 (Feb 19, 2008)

i'v killed 1 it was 23 pounds 3/4inch spurs 11inch beard


----------



## 00BS (May 1, 2009)

Noah2016 said:


> i'v killed 1 it was 23 pounds 3/4inch spurs 11inch beard


:thumbs_up


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

8pt~bowhunter said:


> It was actually very simple. You aim the shotgun at the turkeys head and bam! Dead Turkey! :darkbeer:


more like come to full draw, settle your pin, press the trigger on your release and thwack! dead turkey! :darkbeer:


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

I'll have 2 more days to fill my last tag here. It'll be next weekend. But since you guys are posting pics, I'll post mine also.These are just a couple of the pictures we took of mine from this year. Congrats everyone!


----------



## 8pt~bowhunter (Mar 15, 2008)

Hoyt1021 said:


> more like come to full draw, settle your pin, press the trigger on your release and thwack! dead turkey! :darkbeer:


It's hard to kill one turkey with a bow, let alone four...:shade:


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i shot one opening day with the gun. next weekend im going with my bow. no blind.


----------



## 8pt~bowhunter (Mar 15, 2008)

> Rory/MO said:
> 
> 
> > I'll have 2 more days to fill my last tag here. It'll be next weekend. But since you guys are posting pics, I'll post mine also.These are just a couple of the pictures we took of mine from this year. Congrats everyone!
> ...


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

i went opening day of missouri's season seen 3 giant toms i shot at one with the shot gun i think he was to far away he was about 45-50 yards out 

my biggests turkey wieghed 23 1/2 lbs had two 12 inch beards and about 1 inch spurs

my dad killed two 5 bearded gobblers the same season a few years ago


----------



## ktyre (Dec 2, 2008)

i got one 26 lbs and 8 1/2 beard and 1 /14 inch spurs i only like to kill them the frist day in the frist hour and ive done that every year and have only spent 1 hour in the woods and killed 2 turkey for my 2 years of turkey hunting


----------



## PA Buck Slayer (Mar 26, 2009)

I killed a nice one first day, it was 23 pounds, with an 11 inch beard, my second bird with my hoyt


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

TaylorDennis92 said:


> i went opening day of missouri's season seen 3 giant toms i shot at one with the shot gun i think he was to far away he was about 45-50 yards out
> 
> my biggests turkey wieghed 23 1/2 lbs had two 12 inch beards and about 1 inch spurs
> 
> my dad killed two 5 bearded gobblers the same season a few years ago


 45-50 yards out isn't too far of a shot with a 12 guage shotgun with a choke tube on it. I shoot a 20 guage, but my dad shoots a mossberg 12 guage with a choke tube and he shot a turkey 56 yards away with his shotgun and the turkey's head was only hanging by a vein after my dad shot, but my dad is a very good shot. By the way nice gobbler, sounds BIG!


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

thanks you can kill birds at 40+ yards 
i'm shootin a mosburg 835 with 3'' nitro loads
with the shells i'm shooting the best pattern is at about 30 yards and 45-50 yards is a long shot but its not impossible


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

TaylorDennis92 said:


> thanks you can kill birds at 40+ yards
> i'm shootin a mosburg 835 with 3'' nitro loads
> with the shells i'm shooting the best pattern is at about 30 yards and 45-50 yards is a long shot but its not impossible


No, i probably can't kill birds at 40+ yards, but my dad did, I was just saying.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> 45-50 yards out isn't too far of a shot with a 12 guage shotgun with a choke tube on it. I shoot a 20 guage, but my dad shoots a mossberg 12 guage with a choke tube and he shot a turkey 56 yards away with his shotgun and the turkey's head was only hanging by a vein after my dad shot, but my dad is a very good shot. By the way nice gobbler, sounds BIG!


If you have an extra full or a super full turkey choke, you can take birds as far out as 55 to 60 yards with a 12 gauge. With a 20 gauge that range is about 45 to 50 yards with the same chokes. Most turkey loads today will provide an adequate pattern at 35 to 40 yards with a full choke. 

Choke tubes constrict the wad as it moves by. This in turn compacts the shot into a denser mass. This compression is what holds the pattern tighter at longer ranges. If you over choke the patter you might have erratic flight, due to the over compression of the wad and shot.

I would have to say practice and find what is the maximum distance your gun can patter well. Also practice at close distances to see if the pattern is spread out enough to provide a large enough window for slight operator error ( jerking the trigger, hitting a little left or right...).


----------



## Bowhunter 22 (Jan 7, 2007)

*Had Some Luck in Nebraska*

I went out to my Grandma's farm out in eastern Nebraska and shot a double before 745. 

Was in the blind for maybe 2 hours max. Great hunt. These were also my first turkeys with a bow. :darkbeer:

Haven't made it out in Iowa yet gonna hopefully go out this weekend.


----------



## 00BS (May 1, 2009)

congrats on the birds


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice birds Rory!


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Bowhunter 22 said:


> I went out to my Grandma's farm out in eastern Nebraska and shot a double before 745.
> 
> Was in the blind for maybe 2 hours max. Great hunt. These were also my first turkeys with a bow. :darkbeer:
> 
> Haven't made it out in Iowa yet gonna hopefully go out this weekend.


Do you known what towns you hunted by?


----------



## midwesthunter95 (Feb 10, 2009)

Rory/MO said:


> I'll have 2 more days to fill my last tag here. It'll be next weekend. But since you guys are posting pics, I'll post mine also.These are just a couple of the pictures we took of mine from this year. Congrats everyone!


Is that a charles daly shotgun on that turkey?


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

midwesthunter95 said:


> Is that a charles daly shotgun on that turkey?


Nope, Stoeger Model 2000. Great gun.


----------



## turkey track (Apr 14, 2008)

i just bought myself a beretta super black eagle 2 and i love it ^_^


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

turkey track said:


> i just bought myself a beretta super black eagle 2 and i love it ^_^



Do you mean Benelli Super Black Eagle II?


----------



## Bowhunter 22 (Jan 7, 2007)

gobblercrazy said:


> Do you known what towns you hunted by?


Yeah I do. Her house is only about 10-15 miles north of Omaha. Just across the county line.


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Bowhunter 22 said:


> Yeah I do. Her house is only about 10-15 miles north of Omaha. Just across the county line.


Nice. I live right next Kansas and whas just wondering where you killed it. Been seeing some birds lately and patterned them, but what do you know, head out there yesterday and changed the roost. Moved it about 500-600 yards south and now I have to start all over again. Well good luck in the late season guys.


----------



## bulldogg1119 (May 6, 2009)

congrats guys on all of the nice birds!!! ive killed three this year myself (limitted out) two of them on camera.


----------



## bulldogg1119 (May 6, 2009)

hey as far as "how far can u kill a turkey?" well i shot one three days ago at 83 yards(i ranged it) with a 20ga. 3" #4 and a standard remington full choke. i dont recomend shooting this far but since it was the last week of the season i figured that i would take the shot, because the birds were spooked and leaving.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

bulldogg1119 said:


> hey as far as "how far can u kill a turkey?" well i shot one three days ago at 83 yards(i ranged it) with a 20ga. 3" #4 and a standard remington full choke. i dont recomend shooting this far but since it was the last week of the season i figured that i would take the shot, because the birds were spooked and leaving.


How many pellets were in the head of the bird?


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

bulldogg1119 said:


> hey as far as "how far can u kill a turkey?" well i shot one three days ago at 83 yards(i ranged it) with a 20ga. 3" #4 and a standard remington full choke. i dont recomend shooting this far but since it was the last week of the season i figured that i would take the shot, because the birds were spooked and leaving.



I wouldn't suggest taking shots like this at all ANYTIME, no matter the circumstance. I wouldn't even consider taking that shot with a 10 guage with 3 1/2" #4s and a super full choke. You're lucky you even hit that thing, let alone kill it.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey guys, the turkey I killed first this year, the one I made a thread on, it made it into the florida book of records for outstanding gobbler, it made it in the record book! I even got a cool looking certificate for it!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I looks like a pretty good spring season.

Congrats to everyone who got a bird or birds.:darkbeer:


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

got a bird opening weekend in NM. 25lbs. 8 inch beard.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

NMYoungGun said:


> got a bird opening weekend in NM. 25lbs. 8 inch beard.


Congrats!


----------

